# Happy Birthday to Kitzel!



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Today my precious little guy turns 8---is that really possible? I can see that he is aging and I want to stop the clock. He has been my constant companion since we first met in Hungary---and I still remember crying when I first saw him---tears of joy! He is a gentle soul with eyes that communicate what is in his heart, and while he doesn't talk I understand what he is saying. . . and I know he understands what I am thinking. He & Lisi have made their peace & she adores him, eventhough he did not want her in his life. We are so blessed! 
So. . . 
artytime:arty:arty:arty: Happy Birthday sweet boy---I love you so very, very much! :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy birthday dear boy - hope you get lots of ice cream - well as least some - today.

In the second picture, he bears a striking resemblance to Tyler. In the first he looks more like Luck. The many faces of our little K-man.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET KITZEL! Enjoy your special day! 

Madison, Axel and Paxton are going to celebrate with you!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kitzel from Belle and Petey. Enjoy your day. Hugs


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Wishing kitzel a very happy 8th birthday from chrissy!!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday sweet Kitzel. Your Mommy loves you so much and I just know she will make this day extra special for you (if that's even possible since I know she makes every day special!).


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer:Happy 8th Birthday sweet Kitzel.:cheer:

Auntie Marie and Snowball send you lots of love and hugs.:wub:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

arty: Happy birthday handsome and sweet Kitzel! :wub: I hope your day is wonderful. arty:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:chili::chili::chili::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworHAPPY BIRTHDAY KITZI!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

K............know how much Mommy loves you ?:heart:

I.............if she could, she would have 10 of you

T.............today is YOUR special day:you rock:

Z............Zillion of kisssis to you:hugging:

E............Eight already? You look M A H V E L L O U S:woohoo2:

L............Lisi and all of us sing together: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU:dothewave:




.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Beautiful sentiments for which Kitzi & his mom thank you one & all. :ThankYou::ThankYou:

One of the pups threw up in my bed last night & I have no idea which one. I was in a deep sleep due to taking 4 Ibuprofen before going to bed (doctor's orders for occipital neuritis). I think it was Lisi since she wasn't feeling well the night before, but not sure. So, all to say, no celebrating today---will postpone until Dwt. returns! Hopefully we will take a birthday nap this afternoon. :innocent:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

*Happy Birthday little man.*


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet Kitzel! we love you :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY handsome little Kitzel:wub:

You are so loved, auntie is so glad your in my life, I can see in the first picture what your mommy is saying, my Matilda spoke with her eyes, and in the first picture you precious boy remind me of my little angel. 

Sandi give him loves from me, I can see just how special little Kitzel is.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY handsome little Kitzel:wub:
> 
> You are so loved, auntie is so glad your in my life, I can see in the first picture what your mommy is saying, my Matilda spoke with her eyes, and in the first picture you precious boy remind me of my little angel.
> 
> Sandi give him loves from me, I can see just how special little Kitzel is.


Thank you, sweet friend! I think with a lot of Maltese the eyes are how they speak. I will always remember little Heini & how expressive his eyes were too. Lisi speaks w/her tail---it never, ever stops wagging. She has never had a bad mood---it is hard to be mad at her even when she is a rascal. Kitzi is a very serious soul, but I love him all the more for it. We are so blessed!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY KITZEL! :wub:
Happy Birthday to YOU, Happy Birthday to YOU, Happy Birthday dear Kitzel! You are so very cute!:Sooo cute:


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Your pics are just adorable! I hope you had a wonderful birthday sweet baby!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all for Kitzel's b-day wishes! We will celebrate this week-end when Pops is home---first by getting a bath & getting our hair trimmed. Not exactly the kind of celebrating they have in mind, but we are WAY overdue!
I will try to get a few new shots & post them. Our weather is pretty wet so don't know if that will happen. I can't wait for spring.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

🎈Happy birthday Kitzel!!🎈
arty:arty:arty:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you to one & all for the b-day greetings! Today (Sat) we celebrated our little man by taking him on a walk in his favorite park here---then serving him his special b-day dinner followed up w/a few caramelized carrots & fresh green beans & one bite of grilled chicken breast w/herbs' de Provence! He is one happy camper!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry I'm popping in a few days late to wish Kitzel a very Happy 8th Birthday!! Woo hoo. He looks so young still!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Elisabeth & Zooey! We did celebrate on Sat. finally w/a nice walk in the park by the river & some special food---lots of extra lovies & a few treats. The long anticipated bath did not happen yet, but Kitzi doesn't mind! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

Happy Birthday Kitzel. :aktion033::aktion033: And many more! My dog is living proof that 8 is not even middle aged. He's 17 today and I'm sure your Kitzel gets just as much love and care as my Robby. 

I don't know that it matters, but my Robby gets 3 meals per day. The last one being pure white meat chicken breast. It sure hasn't hurt him. He had a problem with vomiting bile and the vet suggested switching to three small meals per day. Problem solved!:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Greg, I do think Kitzi is looking & acting older. He does have arthritis & is somewhat lame in the back legs---so I think he is in pain often---infact, am certain as he won't do steps (only a couple on our deck) on certain days, esp. if the weather is changing. I think your pup has amazing genes. I did have one pup like that amongst all the others---he lived a good long life. Seven is now considered "senior" dog---Lisi is 7 & she doesn't act like a senior!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: but then I am . . . older. . . and I don't act like a senior either!


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Happy birthday big boy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

Well, I'm certain of one thing. Any dog lucky enough to have you for an owner is a lucky dog indeed!


----------

